# Zebra Eltron Thermal Printer LP2442



## littlelovemuffin (Dec 9, 2009)

I have had my Zebra LP 2442 printer for about 5 years.
It has always worked perfect. However,

I got a new computer which has Windows 7. The drivers for the printer are for XP, Vista & 2000.

Is there any way to make my printer work on my new pc? When I try to install the drivers from the cd, it tells me it is not compatible. 

Have looked high & low, even on Zebra site to find an updated drive and nothing at all

I am beginnning not to like Windows 7 very much. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Try running the installation program in compatibility mode and select the Vista Drivers


----------



## littlelovemuffin (Dec 9, 2009)

Doesn't work. I get the error:
The environment specified is invalid.


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

Do you use the Zebra along with some other software like Quickbooks POS or UPS Worldship or whatever? If your software is Windows 7 compatible, it should also include drivers. Maybe you just need to bite the bullet buy a newer version of your software?

The only other option I could suggest would be to run the printer and associated software in Virtual XP mode. You need to be running Win7 Business, Ultimate, or Enterprise to do it, but if you have a Home Premium edition of 7 installed, you can use the Windows Anytime Upgrade option to move up to Windows 7 Professional.

If you are already using Windows 7 Professional, you only need to download the Virtual XP files, install them and then set up your Virtual XP machine. For this to work, you need to open Virtual XP mode and install any software and hardware devices you want to use in XP mode just as if it were another computer separate from your Windows 7 machine. Once you have everything set up, you can publish your XP Mode software so that it can be launched directly from Windows 7. Microsoft has a tutorial on XP mode here.


----------



## knowjustalittle (Jan 17, 2010)

littlelovemuffin said:


> I have had my Zebra LP 2442 printer for about 5 years.
> It has always worked perfect. However,
> 
> I got a new computer which has Windows 7. The drivers for the printer are for XP, Vista & 2000.
> ...


I just installed Window 7 and was having problems with my Eltron as well - after much searching I found nicedrivers.com - read the section on how to install their drivers (at right side of their page under "related Links")

I had to install and unplug the printer first because Win 7 automatically wants to install it. Mine now works!

Good Luck.


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

That's really interesting information, knowjustalittle! I think you made an error in posting a link, though. The software is here.

I'm still curious as to what software you and littlelovemuffin use with the printer, though. Are you printing mailing labels from Word, or what? My experience with these printers is pretty limited, and is focused around a handful of programs. So, in the spirit of free information exchange, spill the beans


----------



## knowjustalittle (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for correcting the link. :up:

I use my Eltron printer primarily to print shipping labels via PayPal (for my ebay sales) , I also use it for occasional custom labels to label my inventory using Word - just set the paper size to 4"x6" . To my knowledge, treat it like any other printer in your device manager - just remeber to set the paper size or the document will not be formatted correctly.

Thanks!


----------



## Snagglegaster (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for the reply!


----------

